# Music video codes



## santi (Mar 22, 2005)

Music video codes could be found here www.musicfeet.com ,pretty much a video made into a HTML code so you could place it on your site , My question iis there any program that you could make your own music code

thank you


----------



## VCZ (Apr 25, 2005)

Hello,

I own a website called VideoCodeZone.com where I offer over 3,000+ free html codes to stream music videos directly on your website. Our codes are compatible with Xanga, MySpace, Php-Nuke, and all browsers.

Also, we do not server any popups or Popunders on our site, and we only use Google Adsense to display friendly text links which help keep our site for free.


Why do I think that my website is better than the others...
1.) Notice how on the sites listed above about 55-75% of the video codes are not working. Every single video on our site is working as of 4/25/2005
2.) Notice how on the other sites they only have the codes for about 300-600 music videos? We have the codes to all 3,000+ music videos.
3.) Notice how the other sites serve popups, Popunders, or auto-install software. Our site only shows Google AdSense text links!

Reason why I am sharing this? Well obviously I want you to go to my site! It's 100% free, and by using our codes you are helping us keep our site free. And I like to provide free quality content to webmasters.

Link: :::See Signature:::


----------



## santi (Mar 22, 2005)

alright man thenx for the help i'll be using your site , 

you think theres a chance you could explain to be how you get a video to convert it to html?


----------



## VCZ (Apr 25, 2005)

Hello,

It is impossible to convert a video into html. However we provide the html needed to stream a music video on your website


----------



## billFEVER (May 24, 2005)

These sites are all cool!!! I found another site HtmlVideoCodes.com, basically they are a huge search engine for only html music video codes and other cool html tricks for profiles. Unlike other sites, this one only offers links; like a yahoo style to the best music video code sites, it has user reviews and comments on some of the sites. I basically think videocodeszone.com is the best. But you might want to check out htmlvideocodes.com to see all the other sites out there that offer a varity of other html codes.

enjoy


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

You can also embed a video into your website by using the function. This will require the location of the file with correct permissions. You can even have the music file on your web server, though it will waste bandwith if you have a lot of people going to your site.

Though you should be wary of where you are linking your site to. It may just end up linking to a virus or something (videos can contain code to screw your machine up). I tried Yeah - Usher from musicfeet and it didn't work. Had a lot of pop-ups blocked though  Also the site was not professional, looked like a monkey did it.

EDIT... (need to read the posts more carefully... )


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

VCZ, you have no Robbie Williams music videos??? Shame on you. He is the King of Brit Pop! If you want some suggestions on what videos to post, let me know.


----------

